# Berkline cup holder inserts.



## Scuba Diver

I have Berkline seating with cup holders in the arms of the chairs. The problem is that they do not have removable inserts and the bottom of the cup holders are not flat which causes your cup or wine glass to tip when placed inside. 

I found a perfect solution. However, locating what I need has not been an easy task. 

What I found is that my trucks rubber cup holder insert fits perfectly inside the Berkline cup holders. However, the stealership wants way to much for these. :spend: 

:reading: I searched further and found that there are stainless steel poker table cup holders that should fit inside the Berkline cup holders for less then half the cost. I would like to know if anyone has tried this. It would be nice to have the option of easy removal so I can clean these from time to time.


----------



## RSH

Scuba diver,

I can offer you aluminum cup holder inserts, which can be ordered in BLACK or SILVER. They are made and perfectly fit into the Berkline plastic cup holders. See attached picture of the SILVER one.


----------



## FinTom

I know this response is about 9 years late, but are these inserts still available somewhere? I have Berkline theater seating I purchased in 2007 and I really dislike the two tiered cupholders. These inserts look like the perfect fit. Thanks for your assistance.


----------



## RSH

Those aluminum inserts are gone a long time ago. 

Berkline has been out of business for over 5 years...

I have similar, but better - stainless steel cup holder inserts, but they were made for slightly different cup holders, and they are loose in the cup holder when you drop them in. You may need to wrap something around them to make them thicker and provide a snag fit. The diameter of these cup holders are about 3/8"-1/4" smaller than the diameter of the cup holders.

I am attaching the pictures showing the insert.


----------



## Tonto

That sounds about the right thickness of many hot pads. I bet you could cut one to size, sew it together & slide it on the inset & it would double as extra insulation for your beverage!


----------

